# Refining using hydrochloric acid and hydrogen peroxide



## Tomcat955 (Jun 10, 2021)

Check this paper out and let me know what u guys think. Anyone try this method?
Seems like it solves atleast a few of the problems you run into chemically refining. Really considering giving it a shot myself.

https://www.hindawi.com/journals/jchem/2019/2318157/


----------



## Martijn (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 
Interesting reading indeed. 

Haven't tried pgm's yet... too scary for me. 
Platinum group metals in solution are very toxic. Deadly toxic. Incurable. Be very carefull and study safety.

Before you attempt anything, ask here to check if your plan is good and you know how to deal with the chemical waste you produce. 

What is your background and understanding of chemistry? 

Martijn.


----------

